# 2010 Outback 301Bq Price



## Scuba11

Hello, hope to soon be an Outbacker, this forum has already been very helpful! My family of 5 is looking at 2010 Outback 301bq. We've been used RV shopping for quite awhile and have decided this floor plan is best for us (kids are 8 and under and the mommy/daddy room has a door and more room than the models with queen in the front). We have been exclusively looking used and found a 301bq in our local area (D.C.). The first owners have taken extremely good care of the trailer, it looks better than many we used trailers we saw at dealerships. The owners are asking $18.5 FIRM for the trailer. Since this is the EXACT floor plan we want and it is in such good condition I think it is an ok value- understand that we are paying a premium for a specific model/floorplan. I have not "negotiated" for a new 301bq, prices are all over the place from $27k to $35+K, so I'm not sure where to start guessing fair market value. Appreciate any comments on what kind of deal this is- it does come with a WD hitch, about a $250 dollar value..

Thank you for any comments and hope to be an Outbacker soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Called Hollmans and Lakeshore RV to get a great starting point for a new 301BQ.

We love the 301BQ floorplan. Good luck with your negotiations...you will love the 301BQ. Feel free to click on the link below my signature to see some of the mods we've done to our 301BQ.


----------



## dhdb

Oregon_Camper said:


> Called Hollmans and Lakeshore RV to get a great starting point for a new 301BQ.
> 
> We love the 301BQ floorplan. Good luck with your negotiations...you will love the 301BQ. Feel free to click on the link below my signature to see some of the mods we've done to our 301BQ.


X2


----------



## Scuba11

Thank you! Sounds like Lakeshore and Hollmans are the best prices out there.. curious how much cheaper they are than an "average" RV dealer. Not really possible for me to drive that far, could always try to get a deal from one of the dealers in the area but not really looking to buy new, just figure out if I'm getting an ok or a terrible deal on the used 301 we are looking at (I definitely know its not a great deal







Thanks again!

Cheers,

quote name='dhdb' date='21 April 2013 - 08:16 PM' timestamp='1366589804' post='441570']


Oregon_Camper said:


> Called Hollmans and Lakeshore RV to get a great starting point for a new 301BQ.
> 
> We love the 301BQ floorplan. Good luck with your negotiations...you will love the 301BQ. Feel free to click on the link below my signature to see some of the mods we've done to our 301BQ.


X2
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Understand you're not buying new, but if you can get a quote from Hollmans and/or Lakeshore with a great price on a NEW RV, that might help you with getting the price lowered on the used one.


----------



## Scuba11

Ahh, got it, thank you. Sounds like I should be doing some harder negotiating..









Cheers,


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Oregon_Camper said:


> Called Hollmans and Lakeshore RV to get a great starting point for a new 301BQ.
> 
> We love the 301BQ floorplan. Good luck with your negotiations...you will love the 301BQ. Feel free to click on the link below my signature to see some of the mods we've done to our 301BQ.


X3!!!!









We purchased our 301BQ from Holman's 2 years ago for about $23k, brand new 10th Anniversary Edition. I don't believe prices have changed too much since. Personally, I would rather spend $22-23k on a 2014 301BQ than drop $18.5k on a three year old trailer. From DC, you can easily drive to Holman's in Cincinnati over the weekend to pick up the new trailer. Holman's makes it super easy and you will never beat their price (well, maybe Lakeshore might but that is a farther drive for you).

The 2013 - 2014 trailers have the fiberglass front cap, the arched ceilings, hitch receiver, and several other upgrades. Color choices and cabinets will be different, that comes down to personal preference. One other big difference is the 2014 will have around 700 lbs of additional cargo carrying capacity over the 2010. The earlier 301BQ's are only rated for around 1100lbs cargo. After adding a tank of water, you are left with about 600-700lbs of cargo capacity, not much for such a large trailer. In 2012 the capacity on the 301BQ was increased to around 1800lbs, giving you a more comfortable cargo capacity of 1300-1400lbs after adding a tank of water. This is a big difference, especially if you plan on taking any extended road trips.

I would give Holman's a call. The 2014's are coming in right about now. They also have 2013's left over that they want to get rid of that will be cheaper. For a few thousand dollars more and a long weekend drive, you can have a brand new 2014 trailer.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Sorry Scuba11, you posted just before my post, so maybe my suggestion is not what you are looking for.

Still give Holman's a call and see what kind of price they can give you. I would not count that option out so quickly. They can deliver if you do not want to drive to pick up. You can also use their price as a negotiating tool with local dealers (though that did not work too well for me).

Good luck! Please feel free to keep asking questions.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just took a quick look at the Holman's website and it appears that they have changed the way they show their prices. They now have the full MSRP listed on the units with a button that says call them for the actual price. So a 301BQ is listed as $31,604, which seems real high for Holman's. When we purchased a couple years ago, the price displayed was around $23-24k, and when you called, they would knock off another $1k. I would be interested to know if they are now going to reduce the price by $7-8k?

DAN


----------



## Scuba11

Dan,

Thank you for all the good info, extremely helpful! I got an email back from Holman's from earlier today, price for a 2013 is right in line with what you posted. Clearly makes more sense to look new..(or get a better price on the 2010 but don't think that will happen). Could always drive to Ohio if I need to. There are several local dealers that have 301s in stock that I made internet offers on, we'll see how they respond.. Nice thing about the one at Holimans is that it has the 15Kbtu upgrade, would be nice when we move back to Florida (hopefully) in a couple years..

Again, thanks to everyone for the help, can already tell there are some great folks around this board! Hope so see ya'll at the campsites soon!

Cheers,


----------



## H2oSprayer

If you are tempted to look at purchasing new, take that email from Holman's with you. That is exactly what we did last spring when RV shopping. We walked in to our local dealer and negotiated the best price that we could. When they were still 2 grand over Holman's price, I asked them to either match the price or we were taking the drive to Ohio. Needless to say, I didn't have to make the drive. Good luck with your search, you are bound to find the unit that is right for you. The 301 has a great floor plan and I'm sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Scuba11 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Nice thing about the one at Holimans is that it has the 15Kbtu upgrade, would be nice when we move back to Florida (hopefully) in a couple years..
> 
> Cheers,


Definitely get the 15kBTU upgrade if at all possible. Many have complained on the forums about the 13kBTU AC not being big enough, especially for Florida. We have the 15kBTU on our 301BQ and it does a decent job, even when it is pretty hot.

Good Luck.

DAN


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Scuba, that is why we bought our 301, loved the floor plan. It has done great for us the last three years. Going to do some longer trips this summer, to Myrtle Beach and Disney.

Bought it in 2011 from Reines in Manassas for $24k. You might want to check with them, they were pretty open to haggling on the price.


----------



## Scuba11

Thanks to all for the great info! Hope to end up with a 301bq soon!


----------



## raynardo

We just purchased a new 2013 Montana 5th wheel travel trailer (we still have our Outback, too). I tried to buy it locally but the dealer wouldn't budge. I called Lakeshore and got a price, but since I live in Southern California the $3700 delivery charge and no PDI was a deal breaker for us.

So instead we drove a one thousand mile round trip to save $10,000 over the price I would be willing to pay to a local dealer.

I just put the model number and year in a Google search and I was able to find what the best price was. You should do the same thing. The power of the Internet - heck you're here aren't you?


----------



## dhdb

Just a thought if you are interested in buying used: Check out what a dealer would give you for a 2010 301bq as a trade-in. If it is a lot less, offer that to the seller. You certainly won 't be disappointed purchasing new from the previously mentioned dealers. Just do some homework on pricing.


----------



## raynardo

dhdb said:


> Just a thought if you are interested in buying used: Check out what a dealer would give you for a 2010 301bq as a trade-in. If it is a lot less, offer that to the seller. You certainly won 't be disappointed purchasing new from the previously mentioned dealers. Just do some homework on pricing.


Dealers are notorious for low balling their trade-in prices, especially if they're selling their product at a discount. Remember, dealers are in business to make a profit.

Here's the cruelest example: last summer I wanted to buy a new 2012 F-250 diesel, I had a 2006 F-250 to trade. The list price of the new F-250 was $52K, which with all the dealer incentives and rebates was reduced by $10K to $42K, which I thought was a good deal. But then they only offered my $14K for my six year old truck in great condition with just 66K miles. . .live and learn.


----------



## dhdb

raynardo said:


> Just a thought if you are interested in buying used: Check out what a dealer would give you for a 2010 301bq as a trade-in. If it is a lot less, offer that to the seller. You certainly won 't be disappointed purchasing new from the previously mentioned dealers. Just do some homework on pricing.


Dealers are notorious for low balling their trade-in prices, especially if they're selling their product at a discount. Remember, dealers are in business to make a profit.

Here's the cruelest example: last summer I wanted to buy a new 2012 F-250 diesel, I had a 2006 F-250 to trade. The list price of the new F-250 was $52K, which with all the dealer incentives and rebates was reduced by $10K to $42K, which I thought was a good deal. But then they only offered my $14K for my six year old truck in great condition with just 66K miles. . .live and learn.
[/quote]
Maybe I did not explain it right, but that was my point. If the people selling were to trade if in, the dealership would lowball them.  If you could pick up their TT for little over the trade in price that might be a pretty good deal. But as far as paying 18.5, you should think about buying new. JMHO


----------



## Todd&Regan

TwoElkhounds said:


> Just took a quick look at the Holman's website and it appears that they have changed the way they show their prices. They now have the full MSRP listed on the units with a button that says call them for the actual price. So a 301BQ is listed as $31,604, which seems real high for Holman's. When we purchased a couple years ago, the price displayed was around $23-24k, and when you called, they would knock off another $1k. I would be interested to know if they are now going to reduce the price by $7-8k?
> 
> DAN


Keystone no longer allows dealers to post prices other then MSRP or MAP (manufacturers advertised price) on their websites in most cases. This is an attempt to level the playing field among dealers. I got two quotes from Holman a couple months ago for a new 2013 301BQ for $22,550, and $20,900 for a new 2013 301BQ that had been sitting on their lot since last summer. Just FYI.


----------



## Colorado Camper

Ahhh yes. The fun game of how much for that RV in the window. When I started looking about 8 months ago I could not believe the difference in prices for the exact same trailer. One possible starting point to determine the value is NADA guides. http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs

Definitely not the only thing you should look at. If you can find other used trailers for sale near the same year it should also help. A quick look on rvtrader.com shows 18.5 might be a good price. Of course if you search on ebay you'll find a 2013 for $20k.

As I said... it is crazy out there. I would also suggest to try getting your local dealer to match a deal you can get elsewhere. I was planning on a 1,000+ mile trip to get the trailer I wanted at a great price but my local dealer dropped to within a few hundred dollars to get the sale. It never hurts to ask (well... I guess that depends on who and what you are asking).


----------



## Scuba11

Thank you for all the help- ended up taking a drive to Holman's over the weekend


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Scuba11 said:


> Thank you for all the help- ended up taking a drive to Holman's over the weekend


Looks very nice. Congratulations, now you get to start making the modifications.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Scuba11 said:


> Thank you for all the help- ended up taking a drive to Holman's over the weekend


Very nice 301BQ! I'm jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## Scuba11

Thank you! Really pleased so far, haven't found much in the way of issues, the 500 mile drive back from Holman's gave plenty of time for things to bounce loose if they were going to. Ended up with the teak interior with leather(like) couch instead of the russet we originally were looking at for the same price (issue with the russet during dealer prep). Really a nice upgrade now that we've seen both in person.

Lots of differences between the used 2010 and the 2013 that we really like - 15Kbtu A/C, additional drawers, larger TV, relocated slide controls, nightlights, additional external storage compartment, electric awning, LED hookup lights, battery switch, large front door handle, higher bunk bed weight rating (300lbs), fiberglass front cap (we like it better), and vaulted ceiling (best single upgrade) made the relatively small amount of additional money and long drive worth it. The only thing we liked better on the 2010 was the faux wood floor but not a big deal!

More storage than we know what to do with, tows well with my Tundra with a equalizer hitch and P3 brake controller. Looking forward to a good summer and fall camping, heading to DC this weekend for the first trip (not counting wal-mart parking lot in Ohio).

Did have a small issue with the DVD player but I was able to solder a loose wire and fix it. No other issues yet but glad to have some smart helpful folks on this board to help if I do have any!

Cheers,


----------



## dapozer

Congrats on the new camper. I drove 1200 plus miles for mine from Holmans and would/will do it again. the best customer service I have seen in a long time. Love our new 230rs. Great floor plan and looks awesome.


----------



## Scuba11

Have a little over of month of ownership in, no real major or minor issues. Have been out every weekend. Does require close attention to packing as I am on the edge of truck gvwr but plenty of room on gawr with the equalizer equalizing... Ordered a husky 4500 electric tongue jack as jacking up the back of the truck to set the hitch gets old quick... Never realized how expensive walking around a campground was as my wife and I see more stuff we think we need









Attached is a pic of our storage spot, looks like Outback is doing well!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Scuba11 said:


> Have a little over of month of ownership in, no real major or minor issues. Have been out every weekend. Does require close attention to packing as I am on the edge of truck gvwr but plenty of room on gawr with the equalizer equalizing... Ordered a husky 4500 electric tongue jack as jacking up the back of the truck to set the hitch gets old quick... Never realized how expensive walking around a campground was as my wife and I see more stuff we think we need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is a pic of our storage spot, looks like Outback is doing well!


Congratulations on your purchase, she looks great! Really glad we were able to assist you in your purchase. You made the right decision.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TwoElkhounds said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, she looks great! Really glad we were able to assist you in your purchase. You made the right decision.
> 
> DAN


x2!!


----------

